# vacuum diagram



## wolfe24 (Jul 29, 2012)

A Nissan mechanic told me my vacuum lines were wrong. Can anyone show me a complete vacuum diagram so I can check this for myself? Thanks


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

What year and engine do you have?


----------



## wolfe24 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a 1997 nissan pickup hardbody with a 2.4L automatic with air conditioning and I need a vacuum hose diagram. thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

"A Nissan mechanic" should've been able to put the vacuum lines back on for you at a small charge, assuming you didn't have to replace them all.
"A Nissan mechanic" sounds more like "A friend told me..."


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you send me an e-mail at [email protected], I should be able to get the vacuum diagram to you. I need to know if it's Federal or California emissions certified and if it's 2WD or 4WD. Put, "RE: 97 HB vacuum diagram request" in the subject line.


----------



## wolfe24 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you smj999smj I'll send you an email right away


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

diagram sent


----------

